# NEW EZdrummer Refills



## Desecrated (May 26, 2007)

Toontrack

3 New refills for ezdrummer coming out soon.


----------



## Alpo (May 27, 2007)

It's nice to have more choices, but I doubt I'll be getting any of those.


----------



## Desecrated (May 27, 2007)

the Nashville drum-kit looks pretty solid, might be nice to get some variation from drumkit from hell.


----------



## Rotten Deadite (Jun 13, 2007)

The _worst_ thing I can say about DFH is that it seems like _everybody_ uses it. Devin Townsend's using it for the entirety of his new Ziltoid the Omniscient album, for a start. I'm sure more knowledgeable people could list another half-dozen projects that use the same kit.

I personally have used it so much that I spotted it when I heard the first few seconds of a track off Ziltoid, and that's saying something considering I'm completely drum illiterate. Or perhaps it's just very distinctive, as drums go.


----------



## Leec (Jun 29, 2007)

I was using EZD, then the DFH EZX, now I'm finally able to use my copy of DFHS that I bought close to a year ago. It's like going from a top of the line Honda to a Rolls Royce. I'm just playing about with compression and eq on the kit and it's sounding wonderful. I doubt I'll ever go back to EZD or any of its EZX's.


----------

